# Tort table size requirements



## tryme (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello

Whats the minimum or recommended size tort table for a horsefield?


----------



## Justin C. (Jun 19, 2014)

You will hear a lot "bigger is better", but there are 2 factors that go into enclosure size.

1. Will the Tort be kept mostly indoors?
2. Or will there be a good balance of indoor and outside time (mostly outside)?

If mostly indoors than I recommended a min 48" x 36" enclosure.
If mostly outside than a min 36" x 24", this is when the tort is almost always outside.

I keep mine in a 48" x 24" enclosure, but he spends most of the day outside and come in at night also when raining.


----------



## tryme (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi

Mostly indoors but will go out from time to time

How warm does it need to be outside for him to go out?

How deep will the walls need to be on each enclosure so he cant get out?


----------



## Justin C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is mine that I just built. All the wood was scrap from an addition I had done.
48" x 24" x 30"

if you have an open top enclosure than wall height soon be 18" with a lip running along the top.
18" is with a 6" substrate laid. Russians are very good at climbing, so nothing they can climb close to the walls.

That's why I made mine as a closed chamber type. 







As for temp, the min would be 75 f if you ask me. There has been time if I can go outside with short and a t-shirt, also sunny day i will take me outside.


----------



## tryme (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok thats pretty good i can accommodate that. My only issue is he wont get out much due to rubbish weather in england. I mean, he can go out during late spring all through (most) summer. During autumn and winter hell have to be indoors


----------



## Justin C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Same here, Michigan weather in fall and winter is not idea here. That's why I made it that size.


----------



## tryme (Jun 19, 2014)

Ah i see.

What humidity do they need?


----------



## Justin C. (Jun 21, 2014)

Russians don't need much 30 - 50%. Here it's not dry air so I'm not worried about keeping at that level like other tortoise.


----------



## tryme (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok thats easy to maintain in london


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd go for a 4'x8' minimum if he's going to be kept inside half the year. Russians are big wanderers. The humidity Justin recommended is fine, but I would spray down his shell once or twice a day.


----------



## tryme (Jun 21, 2014)

Thats rather large. Id say he would be outside a few times a week 2/3 months of the year


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes, it is large. Tortoises wander miles and miles each day in the wild, and sticking them in a box doesn't change their instinct to do that. Russians also have a reputation for being especially active. 4x8 is the minimum I'd recommend for an adult of any testudo species, unless it was just a nighttime home. His outside enclosure should also be at least that big. If you're having trouble finding space in your home for an enclosure that large, try a double Decker enclosure.


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2014)

I recommend a minimum of 4x8' for an adult russian. They need a lot of space. I would make your substrate at least 4-6" deep and the walls at least another 12" higher than that. Here is a care sheet:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

And some commonly done things that should not be done:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## tryme (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice

A double decker enclosure could work.

I could have 4x3 and then pretty much the same on top?


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jun 21, 2014)

I would do 4x4 or 5x3 (don't know how your space works). Mines a little guy, but when he's bigger my plans are a double Decker 6x3. I'll see if I can find a picture of my plans for you to look at and get ideas.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jun 21, 2014)

This is a quick sketch I did.


----------



## tryme (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks. I think 4x3 and the same on top would be my ideal maximum


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 21, 2014)

I will not go smaller then 3 X 6. And that mean for one Russian Tortoise only.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 21, 2014)

A very rough rule of thumb is a minimum of 1 square foot of enclosure for each square inch of plastron. Get your calculator out!


----------



## tryme (Jun 21, 2014)

Can they eat cucumber?

Would a double decker 4x3 work?


----------



## leigti (Jun 21, 2014)

Cucumber is a good source of water but not necessarily that nutritious, I give mine some once in a while with the Peel left on. She likes it. And I think a double-decker house would be great,


----------



## tryme (Jul 11, 2014)

Can i keep him indoors most of the time?


----------

